# ADA Factory? (pics).



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Some poking around on the internet heavily points to this being the OEM for ADA tanks.

Somewhat interesting pictorial of the process, the conditions in their factory, etc.

http://yiding-fish.com/index.php3?file=detail.php3&kdir=3825828&nowdir=3825828&id=1304291&detail=1

Anybody know how to get their tanks in the US?


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

That could be the ADA factory. It might also be Mr. Aqua/GreenLeaf since I am sure they are the same. I wouldn't expect the factory conditions to be any better than that. It doesn't look too bad for China. 

You can order ADA tanks here at Aqua Forest Aquarium. There are also several other retailers across the US.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

larcat said:


> Some poking around on the internet heavily points to this being the OEM for ADA tanks.
> 
> Somewhat interesting pictorial of the process, the conditions in their factory, etc.
> 
> ...


What points to this being the manufacturer for the tanks?


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Jeff5614 said:


> What points to this being the manufacturer for the tanks?


Nothing definitive, but if you poke around google, there is stuff saying that ADA tanks were made in Germany for a time, China now, and this is the likely ADA manufacturer.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

yikesjason said:


> That could be the ADA factory. It might also be Mr. Aqua/GreenLeaf since I am sure they are the same. I wouldn't expect the factory conditions to be any better than that. It doesn't look too bad for China.
> 
> You can order ADA tanks here at Aqua Forest Aquarium. There are also several other retailers across the US.


That is what I meant. The factory doesn't look bad at all.

I was interested in Yi Ding aquariums directly, because I could careless about branding, and if you aren't paying for the brand, you are paying less.


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

Link dont work no more


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

link doesn't work for me.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

larcat said:


> Nothing definitive, but if you poke around google, there is stuff saying that ADA tanks were made in Germany for a time, China now, and this is the likely ADA manufacturer.


That's the evidence? A building in China making rimless tanks? I'm sure it is the ADA manufacturing facility. After all how many factories in China could be making rimless aquariums with the really low interest in fish keeping in Asia.


----------



## gagaliya (Aug 19, 2006)

I am sure most of you are aware but fishkeeping has long ancient history in china dating thousands of years back. 

I visited a few fishtank manufactures when I was in china, you have the mom and pop small shops that are passed down from generation to generation, their glasswork and material is really top notch i would say the quality is equal to the ADA tanks. They make all the glasses themselves too. And the price is less than 1/10th, wish I could bring some back. Then you have the large manufacturers who makes the cheapest fish tank you can imagine, you would be suicidal trying to fill it with water. 

I think ADA tanks are top quality but they definitely charge a significant premium for the brand. In the past they had a monopoly, but now you can buy equal quality fish tank + stand from Mr. Aqua brand sold by marinedepot for less than half the price. As such, i dont see a need to pay for this premium anymore.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff5614 said:


> That's the evidence? A building in China making rimless tanks? I'm sure it is the ADA manufacturing facility. After all how many factories in China could be making rimless aquariums with the really low interest in fish keeping in Asia.



Fish keeping is actually quite popular in Asia, at least in the last decade or so.


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

StillLearning said:


> Link dont work no more





OverStocked said:


> link doesn't work for me.


works now, but in chinese.


----------



## gagaliya (Aug 19, 2006)

gil_ong said:


> works now, but in chinese.


It says they not only sell in the US but all over the world mainly in asia. Also they specialize in high clarity glasses. Does sound like ADA's oem vendor.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, for the guy furious with me for saying it probably is ADA's OEM, everyone should notice that I put a "?" in the thread title. Circumstantial, but probably so.



gagaliya said:


> It says they not only sell in the US but all over the world mainly in asia. Also they specialize in high clarity glasses. Does sound like ADA's oem vendor.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

You guys see that knock off BMW X5 in the first pic? XD

The factory is around two hours train ride into the mainland from where I am in Hong Kong. I wish I can go visit and tell you guys for real, since I have a 60-P, as well as some Hong Kong brand called Vivarium, using crystal glass like ADA, however, the craftsmanship isn't comparable to ADA.

Here is the page introducing their top of the line, luxury tank: http://yiding-fish.com/index.php3?f...&kdir=3825831&dir=3825837&id=1305024&detail=2

It indeed looks very similar to my 60-P, including the craftsmanship of the seals, at least according to the tank in the picture.


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

You can read it if you use google chrome. It will translate it for you.


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)

This link reveals all of the images on the site:
http://www.google.com/search?site=images&q=site:yiding-fish.com

I don't see anything to suggest ADA. Maybe the Amano-esque scape on their home page...


----------



## discusmaniac (Oct 24, 2010)

*not true*

Best ornamental fishes are shipped to asia first and then Europe and then whats left is what we get here in US because of the demand. Aquascaping is more famous in Asia and than anywhere else and it is increasing rapidly in Asia.





Jeff5614 said:


> That's the evidence? A building in China making rimless tanks? I'm sure it is the ADA manufacturing facility. After all how many factories in China could be making rimless aquariums with the really low interest in fish keeping in Asia.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Jeff5614 said:


> That's the evidence? A building in China making rimless tanks? I'm sure it is the ADA manufacturing facility. _After all how many factories in China could be making rimless aquariums with the really low interest in fish keeping in Asia_.





chiefroastbeef said:


> Fish keeping is actually quite popular in Asia, at least in the last decade or so.





discusmaniac said:


> Best ornamental fishes are shipped to asia first and then Europe and then whats left is what we get here in US because of the demand. Aquascaping is more famous in Asia and than anywhere else and it is increasing rapidly in Asia.


Am I the only one catching the sarcasm from Jeff?


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

No, you're not the only one.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

chiefroastbeef said:


> Fish keeping is actually quite popular in Asia, at least in the last decade or so.


Yes, I know. There was more than a bit of sarcasm in my reply.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

justincgdick said:


> Am I the only one catching the sarcasm from Jeff?


I'm glad someone noticed.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff5614 said:


> Yes, I know. There was more than a bit of sarcasm in my reply.


Definitely didn't catch that, sarcastic Jeff.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great, so how do we get an importer here in the US that won't bend us over and shove a hot, burning, splintered bat up our derriere when we purchase it?


----------



## akdmks (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad I wasn't the only one who caught the sarcasm as well..


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Sarcasm is not cool, guys.

And yes, you can bet your farm that Yi Ding is the birthplace of ADA tanks. Do the photos give any clues as to how they are able to produce seams so much cleaner than everyone else?


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Booger said:


> Sarcasm is not cool, guys.


Why isn't sarcasm cool? And how could any native English speaker have missed it in the earlier post?

I admit that these people make nice looking tanks, but I can't see any reason to believe with any level of certainty that these are ADA tanks rather than quality lookalikes.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

I doubt they are the ADA, go to alibaba, search for aquarium or fish tank, you will see countless manufactures/suppliers.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

English is my 3rd language, so surely I am excused from not catching the sarcashm, especially when it is in text form, on a forum. :tongue:

After reading several blogs and forums from both mainland China, and Taiwan, I do not know what to think of it being the OEM of ADA. The Taiwanese guy said the glass quality and craftsmanship is rather close, after seeing both ADA and Yiding tank. Both sources mention that the quality is so close that they do not know weather Yiding is the true OEM, or in their words, a "fake" ADA tank.

Apparently, the owner of YiDing is Taiwanese, and moved to Guangzhou in 1982.

Do note, there were many people saying the quality of the premium Yiding tanks vary greatly. But since the price is cheaper, they say it is worth the "gamble."

Taiwanese guy's blog (scroll down 2/3rds where it says "Yiding": http://northernstar-aquarium.blogspot.com/2011_06_01_archive.html

China fish forum: http://www.tropica.cn/bbs/archiver/tid-241891.html


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

I didn't get sarcasm as much as defensiveness in Jeff's reply


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah. That's why I made the guess. I was googling around for ADAs OEM, and this was the only one with a whisper. Thus, the "?" in the thread title. Anyone have a better idea?




chiefroastbeef said:


> English is my 3rd language, so surely I am excused from not catching the sarcashm, especially when it is in text form, on a forum. :tongue:
> 
> After reading several blogs and forums from both mainland China, and Taiwan, I do not know what to think of it being the OEM of ADA. The Taiwanese guy said the glass quality and craftsmanship is rather close, after seeing both ADA and Yiding tank. Both sources mention that the quality is so close that they do not know weather Yiding is the true OEM, or in their words, a "fake" ADA tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Fake ADA is better than most of the garbage we get here.. unless of course you don't mind hocking your left testicle for one of the ridiculously expensive tanks the likes of Tenecor and such.


----------



## gagaliya (Aug 19, 2006)

demonr6 said:


> Fake ADA is better than most of the garbage we get here.. unless of course you don't mind hocking your left testicle for one of the ridiculously expensive tanks the likes of Tenecor and such.


well we have mr aqua in the US luckily now. Their price is very reasonable for both the rimless tank and stand, and it's close enough to the ADA quality. And there are tons of vendors making glass pipes now. The only thing left really is just the ada soil which i find reasonable priced and also their glass diffusers, but that's never a big deal for me since i always prefer inline diffusers.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

larcat said:


> Yeah. That's why I made the guess. I was googling around for ADAs OEM, and this was the only one with a whisper. Thus, the "?" in the thread title. Anyone have a better idea?


If the local Chinese and Taiwanese do not know, no one here will. Unless Mr. Amano or his employees know the English language and frequent this board.


----------



## nicktin7 (Aug 4, 2011)

chiefroastbeef said:


> Do note, there were many people saying the quality of the premium Yiding tanks vary greatly. But since the price is cheaper, they say it is worth the "gamble."
> 
> Taiwanese guy's blog (scroll down 2/3rds where it says "Yiding": http://northernstar-aquarium.blogspot.com/2011_06_01_archive.html
> 
> China fish forum: http://www.tropica.cn/bbs/archiver/tid-241891.html


You should use this link: http://northernstar-aquarium.blogspot.com/2011/06/yiding.html ,and that is my blog.

I am surprised that in US people put MR aqua and ADA tank together when speaking of tank quality.For MR aqua is way behind ADA tank, especially comparing with the ADA new type tank. ADA tank make progress a lot during the time ADA changing their mark in 2011. The old type i mean referring to those made from 2005 to 2010. And there are the oldest type with green glass produced before 2005.

New type ADA tank with better silicon technique and more clear, or say white, glass. U can check this photo:http://klhs.pixnet.net/album/photo/113962314

There are great difference between new ADA tank and old one. Mr Aqua tank is close to the oldest type ADA tank, not to ADA old type, let aolne new type. And for some business purpose, Mr aqua built a branch called 'HIDOLI' which produce better tank which similar to old ADA type.

As for yi-ding tank, it's better than Mr aqua tank and old ADA tank in clarity and silicon skill. it hard to tell the silicon technique from new ADA tank. New ADA may be better, but yi-ding is very close. But when speaking of clarity, cause i only saw 8mm yi-ding tank and 4mm new ADA tank in person, i think it's not fair to judge. BUT do remember, the quality of yi-ding tank VARY.

At last, according to a friend working in japanense aquarium shop and also selling ADA product, the new type ADA tank with round-shaped siliver mark are indeed made in China. Which glass company? no body know. The connection between ADA and yi-ding? there is only rumor so far.

in addition, it is a pity that yi-ding tank only authorize few aqua shops in Taiwan and shops happend to be those expensive chain store. So the price of yi-ding tank is about 1/2 ADA tank price, those ada tank sold on E-shop. I emphaise on E-shop is because you can't imagine Taiwan aquarium environment. the E-shop is usually below half price to the chain store. Since yi-ding tank only sold in chain store, the price is not so good. However, i heard that yi-ding tank is only 1/5 ADA tank price in China.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Great info, thanks! Pretty much what I thought, a decent chance this is the ADA manufacturer, but no one will admit anything 

Thanks for your contribution!



nicktin7 said:


> You should use this link: http://northernstar-aquarium.blogspot.com/2011/06/yiding.html ,and that is my blog.
> 
> I am surprised that in US people put MR aqua and ADA tank together when speaking of tank quality.For MR aqua is way behind ADA tank, especially comparing with the ADA new type tank. ADA tank make progress a lot during the time ADA changing their mark in 2011. The old type i mean referring to those made from 2005 to 2010. And there are the oldest type with green glass produced before 2005.
> 
> ...


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

larcat said:


> Great info, thanks! Pretty much what I thought, a decent chance this is the ADA manufacturer, but no one will admit anything
> 
> Thanks for your contribution!


Agreed, great information. Thank you for that.


----------



## Realenviroman (Jan 19, 2010)

chiefroastbeef said:


> Fish keeping is actually quite popular in Asia, at least in the last decade or so.




I think he was being sarcastic. [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

